# Cant Figure Out Why



## jferr333 (Sep 4, 2016)

I have a 2015 Nissan Sentra SR with keyless ignition. Sometimes when I push the start button the car doesnt start, lights come on, the radio comes on and all sorts of strange things happen. I have to keep pushing it with my foot on the brake for about 5-10 minutes then it starts. Does anyone know why this is happening? Maybe it needs to be re-programed? Anyone now how to do that? I have searched the internet for an answer couldnt come up with one anywhere.


----------



## jferr333 (Sep 4, 2016)

I finally figured it out............I wasnt stepping on the brake pedal hard enough


----------

